# Need advice on antique table



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought this antique table last week and refinished it. It was my first major refurbished job in over 30 years I am wanting to know if anybody can give me about the year it was made. Also refinished some old restaurant chairs to match the table. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

More pictures


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I added more and bigger pictures. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

any markings?

are the joints hand cut or machine?

any photos before you refinished?

does the bottom have nicks or cuts or is it all straight like one big saw cut?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bill see if this helps


















































Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

View attachment 2752106


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

My guess is it's an English reproduction from no earlier than the 1930s to 1950s the carving looks steam pressed or machine cut not hand carved. Nice but lots of that English stuff around. I could be totally off base but based on just the pictures here that is what I will throw out as a guess. I have had and refinished a number of those mid century English reproduction pieces... they wear pretty well


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. Not worried so much about what its worth although that would be nice to have somthing rare. I just like the wood grain and couldn't fine another just like it.


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

If 75.00 was the price that seems like a really good buy. Looks great


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Really nice piece. I would guess from the '50s or maybe '60s. Handsome in any case and a real bargain. Are the quarter sawn panels solid or veneer?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

All solid wood, and I paid less than $75. I did put 20hrs in it and the chairs to get it looking like this. My wife loves it. At first she didn't want me to buy it. I told her I could make it look beautiful. I think I did ok.


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

What did you use to take the old finish off or did you go down to bare wood? I have an armoire to do that was may grandparents and hope to have your results. Thanks


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I first put some pro stripper but thats a waste of time. I went and bought a random orbital sander from HD and used 100 then 120 than 220 then 320 grit sanding disc. I bought yhe Portor cable sander.
Random sanders don't leave sanding marks even if you go across the grain


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

the for sale add has it nailed it is english, hard to tell yr of manufacture, but these tables are good little tables and were imported by guys like shrake who had a place on westhiemier rd between dunlavy and montrose in containers, during the late 70's and 80's .

Removing the finish from a piece with stripper is best, rather than sanding the old finish off. if it has much carving detail on it you you cannot get it clean without stripper


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

English " Pub" table.
Maybe 50's or 60's?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like you got a real bargain!

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1134584...ing-Pub-Table-c1940-traditional-dining-tables


----------

